# Android -> Wii U Pro Controller support?



## Nerdtendo (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been Googling like mad and for some ridiculous reason. I cannot find one app that let's me use my wii u pro controller with Android devices. The most recent thread I've found was from 2014 so has anyone made progress since then?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

You can connect it via USB OTG and spoof it as Gamepad using USB Golden Joystick.
Other than that, not really. We need an app which would allow for pairing it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You can connect it via USB OTG and spoof it as Gamepad using USB Golden Joystick.
> Other than that, not really. We need an app which would allow for pairing it.


I can't find anything about USB Golden Joystick on Google or Play Store. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't find anything about USB Golden Joystick on Google or Play Store. Can you elaborate?


It got taken down by a dev, you need to google it. I suggest searching half off the internet to find paid version of it since it doesn't kill itself.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It got taken down by a dev, you need to google it. I suggest searching half off the internet to find paid version of it since it doesn't kill itself.


Is it like USB/BT Joystick Center? I used that in the past and even paid for it and it seems to be gone from Play Store now. It allowed mapping any USB/BT gamepad to keyboard keys, and with an addon made by the same people, also allowed to map the gamepad to screen taps.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Is it like USB/BT Joystick Center? I used that in the past and even paid for it and it seems to be gone from Play Store now. It allowed mapping any USB/BT gamepad to keyboard keys, and with an addon made by the same people, also allowed to map the gamepad to screen taps.


Yeah I meant USB/BT (Golden) Joystick Center. Golden is the paid version.
It's really hard to find a working golden version though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Yeah I meant USB/BT (Golden) Joystick Center. Golden is the paid version.
> It's really hard to find a working golden version though.


It wasn't called Golden when I used it 
Anyway, if you find a recent app that works the same, let me know.
I might need it for my NES30 Pro, and I really loved that app.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 15, 2017)

Cool beans. I'll start looking for it. If anyone finds a link, post it here please.
EDIT: I found a link but I have tested it yet. https://apptoko.com/a/details?id=com.poke64738.usbjoygold


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 16, 2017)

Another update: I can't use this app without a rooted phone. I'm not willing to root my brand new Samsung Galaxy S8 so can someone who already has a rooted phone test this?


----------

